# Friends Forever Dolls - Free for a limited time.



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Received this in an email today from In the Loop. Looks cute.

https://intheloopknitting.com/free-for-limited-time-knitting-patterns.php


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Wont print


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you . 
Had to create an account but no big deal . Especially if they have such terrific patterns free !


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you! I printed the pattern out without too much difficulty. These little dolls would make good items for the Christmas craft fair that I participate in.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Those are wonderful! Thank you for the link!


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Cute dolls! Got them! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

Lots of nice free patterns - thanks.


----------

